# Azure Dynamics to delist shares on AIM from May 8



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssConsumerGoodsAndRetailNews/idUSBNG50320720090406
> 
> Last I checked AZD's stock was $0.08
> 
> Not sure what this means for the company's long term viability.


http://www.marketwatch.com/tools/qu...ymb=CA:AZD&sid=654278&dist=TQP_Nav_financials

Look at their charts... only a government subsidized monster could survive that crap.

-0.12 EPS on a stock valued at 0.08? 
Meaning their damn yearly losses were more than the price per share last year... disgusting.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Its pretty sad alright. I'm trying to think what they were doing for the last few years. Their motors are basically unchanged since they bought out solectria and are hopelessly obsolete. Rumors of a new generation of better motors as of yet have been unconfirmed.

They seem to be an overgrown conversion shop more than anything else. I was certainly not impressed with their claim of CO2 emissions that have been prevented by their operation. If obsolete/overpriced motors and a claim of saving the world is all they can offer, then no pity comes from me if they go under.

Haven't looked it up myself but governments have probably thrown money at them over the years. If you really want to get pissed off, look up ballard power......

One of many reasons why government should not be in the business of picking winners and loosers.


----------

